# Probleme mit USB Peripherie KVM Switch + USB C Dockingstation



## senior_frshemen (12. Dezember 2020)

Guten tag meine Freunde, 

ich würde euch gerne über das o.g. Malheur berichten und hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen. 
Aus beruflichen Gründen nutze ich derzeit einen Dell Laptop mit Win10 und der Dockingstation "DEll WD19 Thunderbolt". Mein privater Rechner ist ein ganz normaler Desktop PC ebenfalls mit Win10. 
Da ich nun komfortabel hin und her schalten möchten sowie nur ein Set an Peripherie, also Maus, tatstatur, Sound etc nutzen möchte habe ich mich für einen HDMi KVM Switch entschieden, genauer den "DEZPOL HDMI KVM Switch". Also gesagt getan und gekauft inkl der verrücktesten Adapter (ich nutze noch etwas ältere Bildschirme)

Nun zu dem Problem: Desktop PC hängt an Input I, Lapotp mit USB C Docking an Input II. Der KVM Switch erkennt nun am Laptop nicht die an Ihn angeschlossene Peripherie. Nur beim Desktop PC funktioniert es wie es soll. 

Ich hoffe jemand hat bereits ähnliche Erfahrungen  gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen. 
Für Rückfragen und genauere Angaben stehe ich zur verfügung. 

Danke und viele Grüße 
senior_freshmen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2020)

Am Laptop betreibst du dann effektiv einen kaskadierten USB-Hub. Das sollte laut Standard auch gehen, kann aber real durchaus problematisch sein. Hast du vielleicht direkt am Laptop noch einen zusätzlichen USB Anschluss? Dann würde ich versuchen den mit dem Switch zu verbinden (und die Displays halt wie gehabt über das Type-C Dock).


----------



## senior_frshemen (12. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Laptop betreibst du dann effektiv einen kaskadierten USB-Hub. Das sollte laut Standard auch gehen, kann


Hi, das hatte ich auch schon probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## fotoman (12. Dezember 2020)

Das ist zwar mit Sicherheit eine Dumme Frage von mir, aber Du hast diese Kombi-HDMI/USB Kabel vom Laptop oder PC zum KVM beide am korrekten Eingangsport des KVM angeschlossen?

Der Laptop hat vermutlich keinen HDMI-Port. U.U. erkennt der KVM keinen Monitor oder gibt nicht die richtigen Signale an den USB-C Hub, um darüber dann HDMI-Out zu aktivieren.

Hast Du ansonsten auch bereits versucht, Tastatur und Maus an den normalen USB-Port des KVM anzuschließen anstatt an die dafür eigentlich gedachten Ports des KVM? Ich hatte dort selbst mit ATEN-KVMs schon Probleme.

Wird denn das analoge Autio durchgeschleift oder schaltet der KVM u.U. garnicht um?


----------



## senior_frshemen (14. Dezember 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das ist zwar mit Sicherheit eine Dumme Frage von mir, aber Du hast diese Kombi-HDMI/USB Kabel vom Laptop oder PC zum KVM beide am korrekten Eingangsport des KVM angeschlossen?
> 
> Der Laptop hat vermutlich keinen HDMI-Port. U.U. erkennt der KVM keinen Monitor oder gibt nicht die richtigen Signale an den USB-C Hub, um darüber dann HDMI-Out zu aktivieren.
> 
> ...


Korrekt angeschlossen habe ich alles, 

Tastatur und Maus (2 verschiedene USB Receiver) hängen Stand jetzt sowieso an den normalen Ports des KVM. 
Der Laptop hat sehr wohl einen HDMI Ausgang


----------

